# I love this forum! So much better than the other one....



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!
I'm glad you love this forum! i do too!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome and thanks! I kinda like it here too and I'm sorta old. I'll try not to be a know it all


----------



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Welcome and thanks! I kinda like it here too and I'm sorta old. I'll try not to be a know it all


haha lol. I have looked at some many posts and nobody here seems like a know-it-all.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ya, I left another forum to come here too. The other one was too "hoity-toity" and lots of those "know-it-alls" around... This one is far more inviting. Seems like everyone is a lot more down to earth.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah Rezzi! Isn't the forum a whole lot better?! I love this forum also!!!! Drop me a PM sometime


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, this forum is definitely awesome.  Everyone's so nice- it's like 1 big family. :lol: Really, I love it here.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I find that this forum is really wonderful and the one with the most publicity. Everyone is really nice and supportive.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welcome!!


----------

